# fire sprinkler head plunge test



## cda (Jan 13, 2015)

Anyone have a link to a video of the fire sprinker head plunge test?


----------



## FM William Burns (Jan 23, 2015)

No video but here is a paper on them:

http://www.iafss.org/publications/fss/5/865/view


----------

